# Weirdest Chicken Egg ever



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

lol, this chicken egg freaked me out tonight. I just had to show you guys.

First off the egg was huge so I figured it was a double yoker.... wrong! It was a doubled egger.

The first shell cracked:

















The second shell is on the side and then there is the yoke. The second shell felt like an eyeball. REALLY weird!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I have seen an egg like tht before on the internet. It is pretty rare! lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so there was egg whites on the outside of the second shell?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, really really weird. :scratch:

And there was egg whites and a yolk in the soft egg.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

now thats really strange


oh I keep meaning to tell you that I love your signature --- Spice is so adorable


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks! :greengrin: 

Chelsey made it for me. I can't cut goats out of pictures at all! They never look right after. lol


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Am I the only one that thought the two goats on the right were mating?

SORRY, its cute now I looked at it again but that was my first impression.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Keren where IS your brain heading :shades: :slapfloor: that is rather funny............but no I didnt actually see it that way until you pointed it out


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

WEIRD!! :shocked: I've never seen that before!

Keren.... I think it's only you...lol!... even after I looked at it I didn't really think it looked to much like that. :shrug: :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Now, I think someone has a dirty mind! :ROFL: 

Hmm.. maybe I should ask Chelsey to move the goat being humped. :slapfloor:

Yeah, that egg almost made me not want to eat dinner. It felt so nasty when you touched it.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Dont worry keren, I thought the same thing :?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

How neat!! :shocked:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmmmm must be Aussie minds :scratch: 
:ROFL:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Must be an Aussie thing....... lol. I'll fix it when I can get my photoshop to open, it won't start for some reason..

Oh and that egg is WEIRD!!! :shocked:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

lmao, don't worry Chelsey, whenever you get a chance. 

These Aussies minds are in the gutter. :slapfloor:


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

I've had an egg like that once from my chickens. I think it happens when they get backed up on their production. The inside egg doesn't go down the chute and the outside egg forms around it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That's one weird egg for sure..... :shocked:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

:ROFL: 

so now you know what us Aussies do in our spare time  

look at it this way, its stinking hot outside ... everyone wants to be inside in the air conditioning ... gotta find something to keep ourselves occupied


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: 

Is it, really hot weather now .........there keren?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

uh, its stinkin. I hate summer


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

The weather has been crazy here. Last week we had 3 feet of snow and tomorrow it's supposed to be 60F :scratch:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

we just started winter....


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yep, all those photos of the snow :shocked: I wish we got snow here, the closest we get is hail lol


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol keren, it hailed yesturday here..


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

hmph. Figures, you sydneysiders get all the rain :angry: lol


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

:greengrin: 

You can a bit of it  

It poured down rain about 2 hours ago and its sunny and warm out again.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah.. think that Australian sun is getting to your heads.. although I thought that as first until i looked closer.

That egg is really interesting.. we've never exactly had one like that but we've had shell-less eggs.. heres a pic of one I found this summer.. only ever found about five of em, but none like this with a tail type thingy. My mom found a small really wierd shaped egg, it was like an oval, but with an extra round part almost closed off of it, we put it on the top of the egg bucket so it wouldn't break, and turned to get eggs on the hay wagon, turn around and a hen is running away with egg shell in her mouth - of all eggs she chose the cool one. still ticks me off.

--Sorry WAY too big but I can't get it resized .


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

eww that egg looks disgusting, Amos xD
Turned me off eggs, for a while I think xD


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

One of the subjects I did last semester was Intensive Animal Production which had a chook module. One of our practicals was really interesting, they went to a commercial hatchery, and they gave us all the eggs from the incubator that didnt hatch. It was our job to open the eggs, determine how old the egg was, and give suggestions to the hatchery as to how to improve the hatch and at what level - the breeder or the hatchery, storage, incubator etc. 

Anyway, there were a lot of infertile eggs which were kind of boring, but there were some awesome ones where the chicks were almost full term. There were:

* A few that were normally formed but just didnt get out of the egg quick enough before they suffocated
* Quite a lot that had died a few days before full term, these were interesting because the abdominal cavity is not fully closed yet
* One with his brain on the outside of his head
* One with an extra pair of wings and extra pair of legs
* One with two beaks

It was very interesting. 

Another interesting thing I learned: when the chick is growing, it is using up the albumin and yolk, well when it 'runs out', it starts to starve and die, convulsing and thus its beak breaks through the inner membrane to the air space (at the blunt end of the egg). It then starts to breath with its beak in the air space, but after a while it uses up all the oxygen and carbon dioxide builds up, which is toxic, so the chick starts convulsing again, and hopefully manages to crack through the shell. 

Cool, huh?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh wow.
Who thought an egg could be so..
Interesting? xD
I want a pet chick D=


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Talk about survival of the fitest!

Keren, why do you think that happened with the multiple parts? A lady we're good friends with that works at the local Runnings, where they occasionally sell chicks, she gave us a chick with three legs, it was doing fine but died after a week, I looked it over, turns out its asophogus (sp?) was partially closed and it couldn't get the chick feed down. 

We have over 200 chickens and we've never had that happen, we've had an incubator for about 6-7 years now and hatched out many babies, whether they be geese, ducks, turkeys, peafowl, guineafowl, pheasants, or chickens, the eggs that don't hatch 10 days after the hatch date we crack (throw from a distance, incase they're rotton) either they've never been fertilized, or the chicks were partially formed, and either fried from it getting too hot in the shed, or died from it being too cold because of the electricity going out.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Amos, I guess it depends on your sample size, we had about 600 unhatched eggs to play with from the commercial hatchery. Monsters like that arent all that common, occassionally they do hatch and survive but are euthanased in the hatchery when they are processed. 

Rotten eggs arent as common as people think. out of that 600 I think we had two that were rotten (the technical term is bombs lol). They are caused by poor hygiene, eggs laid on dirty floor instead of nests, or getting dirty in the hatchery/incubator etc


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

Amos, your soft-shell egg with the tail was most likely caused by a lack of calcium on the part of the mom. I get that occasionally when my hens are running low on their oyster shell and some of the girls at the lower end of the pecking order aren't allowed near the feeder.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Yup.


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

My parents raise ducks for eggs, and we've had some pretty weird ones before! One was a whole egg inside another egg. Both eggs had the white, yolk, and hard shell. It was really strange and sure surprising when we cracked it open!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ooooo..Dopey...Duck eggs are awesome! Very rich and they make the best egg noodles and pieroghies!


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

Duck eggs are the best! They're wonderful for any baking especially. They're also much healthier for you than chicken eggs :wink:


----------



## farmgirl (Jan 5, 2009)

Here I thought I had something to say, but looks like my sis beat me to it!
I can tell you that your soft shelled/shell-less eggs are due to a lack of calcium.

Amos- We've had eggs like that, usually in birds that are pretty young/old or just not doing too well. Weird huh?


----------

